# Datenbank- Abfrage mit null'en



## PollerJava (2. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

hätte eine Frage zur DB- Abfrage. Ich habe folgende Abfrage unten, wobei nicht immer alle Werte belegt sind, soll heißen, es ist immer unterschiedlich, welche column's nicht null sind (mir ist klar, dass die Tabelle nicht optimal ist und den 3 Normen entspricht aber es geht in diesem Fall nicht anders)
Beispiel:

Abfrage1: 
column1  und column2  sind nicht null - alle anderen sind null

Abfrage2:
column4 und 5 sind nicht null - alle anderen sind null

Das funkt natürlich nicht, es wird nichts gefunden, 
Wie kann ich das am Besten machen, ich will nicht für jede Abfrage eine Methode machen und auch nicht unbedingt mit if abfragen. 
Weiß jemand für das eine elegante Lösung?

Besten Dank,
Poller


```
final Criteria criteria = getSession().createCriteria(getEntityClass());
criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("column1", column1));     
criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("column2", column2));
criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("column3", column3));
criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("column4", column4));
criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("column5", column5));
... = criteria.uniqueResult();
```


----------



## Marcinek (2. Jan 2013)

um jedes Statement einfach

if (column5 != null)?


----------



## PollerJava (2. Jan 2013)

naja, das wäre mir auch eigefallen, ich dachte da gibts mit Restrictions was besseres.


----------

